# Is it possible to make friends at a community college?



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol, no. I've been in about a year and a half, and everyone kinda does there own thing. social life in cc is downright depressing at times.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't give up!

I don't go to a CC, but I feel you on the not making many friends aspect. Maybe it's gone too far for me that I don't really care if I make any or not, lol.

Do not give up man, you can do this! Just maybe ask a question to a classmate and maybe build up from there. Easier said than done, I know, but you won't know unless if you try.

Best of luck.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Be positive about it bro, you never know! If they're snobs, they might not be friend material anyways.

I get you, I've met some people here at my university who seem like a******* when I try to talk to them only to have them not give much thought into the convo or whatever.

Forget those people, but just keep trying bro. You can do this!

I'm having similar troubles, but my main worries are staying on top of my academics. Hit me up if you want to talk about it since I have similar issues as well. Maybe we can help each other out, lol.

Cheers.


----------



## MrEshuPlease (Mar 27, 2013)

I think you are putting too much emphasis on having to hang out to be friends. Thinking back on my college days I did have friends. We barely hung out though. However if we were both on campus and had time to kill it was nice to know i had someone i could hang with. People at community college tend to have jobs and families so its not easy finding time to hang out. Hell one of the collest women i knew at school took me home once. That was the only time we ever hung out. I would be lying if i felt she didn't like me as a person. We obviously got along well. I know its hard to do but try to relax. Enjoy them while they are there. If you are making plans and you know its something they may like invite them out. He wanna go see, yadda yadda movie. They may not go but it could spark a convo about what kind of movies you like which is a good thing. Good luck


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree with the above poster; don't place that much stress on making friends. That's not what college is about.

Start in small steps. I didn't say it was easy, lol. Just ask some random questions if you can, ask help over a math problem or something.

Take your time. I have a friend who is not social at all and is awkward and so am I. You're not alone, you'll find people, just give it time.


----------



## david999 (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes off course we can make friends at community college............


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

Is it possible to make friends at all?


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Man i'm about to finish my first year of college and I haven't made a single friend. I didn't even make classmate friends and I know that the reason is me. I never put myself out there, I never initiated any small talk, I always chose to sit one seat away from another person, i'm always late or absent, the list goes on. Hell, I'm pretty sure only about 4 people knows my name there and that's only because of group projects...there is no way that **** could happen unless I purposely avoided any human contact.

Is it possible to make friends? sure, but it's gotta start with us. You can't expect people to go up to you and say, "hey lets be friends". Unfortunately for me, I'm not that type of person to start up **** unprovoked.


----------



## MrEshuPlease (Mar 27, 2013)

bullsfan said:


> Well, I don't think it's possible, because everyone wants to get their stuff done and go home on a regular basis.


I'll be honest, there is this guy at my job who I think wants to be my friend but don't want to be his. I would be cool just hanging out from time to time but he seems like he needs someone to occupy his time so he won't be sad. That seems like an emotional nightmare i don't need. Putting too much pressure on possible friends early on turns people off. I know its hard to resist. I have often felt that if i didn't make a friend i was a failure. People like being around happy people who share their interest. People want to be uplifted by their peers. I know its hard but if you truly enjoy your life and have passion for something people will respond to that.


----------

